# Whats the BEST Forearm Exercise ??????



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

as the title suggests, what are the best forearm exercises ?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

i found a great site with pictures !!!

http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase/search.asp?muscle=forearm


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2004)

I do not do any forearm work, other than indirectly from back and arm training.


----------



## redspy (Jun 6, 2004)

I like the  barbell behind the back wrist curl.  Gives me a great pump without too much stress on the wrists.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 6, 2004)

i like zottman curls. most probably know them by another name but thats what i call them.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jun 6, 2004)

wtf is a zottman curl?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jun 6, 2004)

*zottman curl*

http://www.weightliftingdiscussion.com/zottman.html


----------



## Mudge (Jun 6, 2004)

Zottman is the only name I have heard, my uncle showed them to me years ago.


----------



## plouffe (Jun 6, 2004)

Farmers Carry, Gorilla Hangs, Static Deads..


----------



## Michael D (Jun 6, 2004)

Probably polishing the...oh nevermind.  Also, using a ratchet to take off factory chevy rocker arms in rapid succession.

 Sorry for not being more serious but I don't know "the best" exercise.  

 I do have a question though.  Is it better to build forearms by a squeezing exercise or a curl type exercise?


----------



## Quadsweep (Jun 7, 2004)

IMO curls. Zotman curls and *hammer curls*  

Deadlift does strenghten your grip. However, deadlift will only lenghten your arms  (disclaimer: sarcasm). I have often seen relatively small girls deadlift a decent amount of weight. They usually have great gluteal, hamstring and quad development. Many of them dont have any arms or neck to speak of. That's why I do not believe in static contractions.

You must exercise your forarms dynamicly. Twist, rotate and flex your elbows and wrists in every way you can think of.


----------



## plouffe (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, Dumbell Twists. Them bitches light up your entire forarm.


----------



## buffed (Jun 8, 2004)

Do curls, but with your palm facing the other side(away from you at the contraction).. Just do all the pulling exercise (chin ups, rows and etc) it will automatically hit your forearms as well...


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 8, 2004)

I like hammer curls, wrist curls, and reverse wrist curls.  As well, hanging from a pullup bar for as long as your can and holding a barbell loaded with weight works pretty well.


----------

